# محاولة صناعة طائرة بسيطة



## منصور الخزرجي (2 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني اسمي منصور من العراق انا احاول اني اصنع طائرة بسيطة فحاولت ان اعمل ما يلي 
1- توجد مولد نوع استرا قدرته 2500 واط (كامل مع راس التوليد ويعطي كهرباء 8امبير) وزن المولد 50كيلو غرام


2- قمت برفع راس التوليد (يعني الجزء الذي يعطي الكهرباء ) وبقيت المحرك فقط يشتغل وجيد جدا

فاصبح وزنه تقريبا 23 يعني قل الوزن 

سوالي 
1-هل قدرته سوف تزيد 
2-هل يستطيع حمل طائرة ذات شخص واحد

ارجو مساعدتي انا اخوكم منصور والله ما اعرف مين اسئل قلت عسى وان القى اجابتي هنا وانا انتضر بفارغ الصبر

والسلام عليكم


----------



## منصور الخزرجي (2 مارس 2011)

3-اذا استخدمنا محرك دراجة نارة 2 سلندر هل نستطيع استخدامه في الطائرة؟؟؟


----------



## مسلم المهري (3 مارس 2011)

مكينة سبارو مع بساتن دراجه


----------



## DR.CASIO (27 مارس 2011)

فكرة حلوة جدا اخي
ولكن نحتاج قليلا من التوضيح في السؤال
وقليل من التفاصيل
وشكرا .............................


----------



## salam33 (21 مايو 2011)

الاخ العزيز منصور الخزرجي
1- محرك المولد اعتقد انه ثقيل بعض الشيء
2- محرك الدراجه البخاريه افضل بكثير و لكن يجب ان تعرف قدرته بالضبط
وانا اعتقد ان تصميم طائره خفيفه ابتداء بالمحرك هي الطريقه الصحيحه و اود ان اهمس بأذنك اخ منصور فأن بعض
المصممين الهواة من امثالك قد بدأؤ بنصف محرك فولكسواكن و نصيحه صغيره اخرى هي ان تكثر من قراءة كتب هياكل الطائرات الجديه


----------



## اين المسلمين (22 مايو 2011)

حاول يااخى والله يوفقك


----------



## Ausamabadi (11 يونيو 2011)

النصيحة الابتعاد عن أي محرك غير مخصص ومجرب للطيران لأن محرك الطائرة يختلف عن أي محرك بمواصفات الأمان وقدرته على العمل في الارتفاعات والطيران ...


----------



## اسكوفي (11 يونيو 2011)

اني اعمل على صناعة طائره من غير جناحان أو مروحه كبير كما هو الحال في المروحيه


----------



## KAKI007 (21 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارحب بكم على الخاص لدي مشروع طائرة شراعية و احتاج الى ارائكم


----------



## KAKI007 (21 يونيو 2011)

*******مرحبا بكم ********


----------



## saifaiman (22 يونيو 2011)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------

